# QLD - Hoo christened his new yak this morning?



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Monster!!!!

And what a way to christen the new girl.

Well Done Rod - well deserved


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Congratulations Rod!

It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## systemtester (May 11, 2013)

Thats an amaze balls fish! Nice one mate.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice fish Rod. Love the colour of the new yak.

Get him on a livey? How deep was he when hooked?


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Great fish, bet that just adds to the love of a new yak. And all done as most people are starting to get out of bed haha.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

woooooohoooooo another member of the hooo club
congrats mate profisha sales about to red line !


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

Wahooo! nice fish there rod, did u have any coloured skirt over the slimy or just on its own?


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice! The hoo is bigger than you!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Great fish Rod


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Blooded the new yak with a monster! Well done, Rod.

What's next on the bucket list?

Jimbo


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Outstanding Rod goes to show if you put in the effort the reward comes.   Mate the level of mojo has lifted, love your work

Cheers
Ant


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

THATS WHAT YOUR TALKIN ABOUT!!!!!

Well done.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

Congrats on the Hoo Rod , great fish  . Love your new ride mate ,awesome !!
cheers Darren.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Congrats Rod well deserved.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Instant mojo!! I wonder if the previous owner is suffering from seller's regret. :lol:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow!

Great way to blood the new yak!

Cheers andybear


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Alright Rod spill the beans mate did you claim it with a 
"that's what i'm..........baby"?
Are you still pumped?


----------



## VikingJim (Nov 22, 2012)

Sick shit. Great fish. Well done.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

What is it with these claims from up north. Don't you lot realize that it's not possible to catch wahoo on a yak? Sheesh.

Btw, stinking blooding!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Well done mate and good to see that boat go to some one that will use it.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice hoo tip Rod, wire trace approx 80cm long.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

systemtester said:


> Thats an amaze balls fish! Nice one mate.


Totes Maze Balls (TMB)


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

80cm long wire trace????? :shock: i usually only use wire to my treble stinger not to the first hook, i have been snipped a few times but mostly seem to do ok without and i think i get more bits, maybe im just way to finicky with my rigs, if i do use wire and get no bits i blame the wire :? just going to claim all my bit offs are big wahoo now


carnster said:


> Nice hoo tip Rod, wire trace approx 80cm long.


 do u really use wire that long cris??


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

SLB said:


> 80cm long wire trace????? :shock: i usually only use wire to my treble stinger not to the first hook, i have been snipped a few times but mostly seem to do ok without and i think i get more bits, maybe im just way to finicky with my rigs, if i do use wire and get no bits i blame the wire :? just going to claim all my bit offs are big wahoo now
> 
> 
> carnster said:
> ...


Yeah i do Sam for sure and i can tell you that the hoo i caught recently had prob around 50cm of wire down his gob, the hooks were in his guts. I personally don't think they know the difference between a 30cm wire trace and an 80cm wire trace. I hate being bitten off. GRRR.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

alright im convinced, i'll try more wire. hopefully i'll get those ones i use to lose


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice fish mate
Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice one Rod, I told you you would get one on the first trip out in the new bling,


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

Nice mate , what length ?


----------

